# Hit a curb, now oil is leaking!



## metalrhoads (Mar 1, 2010)

So my friend hit the edge of the curb pulling into a driveway, so she cracked the front right part of the bumper and got a flat tire, and next to the tire there is a pan looking thing that cracked also and started to leak what seemed to me like motor oil. Is it the oil pan? Im asking because it is sunday and AAA towed it to their shop but wont open until monday, we wanna ask around other shops for the cost of repairing the leaking pan asap ask she has to drive 40 minutes from home to work. 
it is a 2002 TDI beetle.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Why dont you get under the car and see where the oil is coming from, we cant tell you from here. 

also the best advise for your friend right now is to buy a really big truck


----------



## metalrhoads (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw where it as leaking from last nite,from under the car it's the first thing u see behind the front bumper on the far right of the car (passenger side),it's like an aluminum box.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Its not uncommon to break an oilpan, assuming its just an oil pan your probably looking at about 350-450 parts and labor for a shop to do it 


your looking at oil pan, sealant and oil change with new filter at bare minimum 

i would get the steel bottom oil pan for extra insurance for next time she drives it 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--TDI/Search/Oil_Pan/ES4368/ 


good luck


----------



## no-blue-screen (Apr 18, 2007)

Most likely the oil pan. The pan with the steel bottom is referred to as a 'Hybrid' and I agree that would be a good choice for a replacement. Tell your friend to drive on the road and not the curb next time :laugh:


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

You could also protect the new oil pan with a metal skid plate. I recall there is one available for the TDi.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

You can check the used oil pan if you want to save cost. The steel oil pan is good choice. It won't take long time to replace it. Get good sealant.:thumbup:


----------



## metalrhoads (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I was wrong, it was the intercooler that she busted. :/


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

FastAndFurious said:


> Why dont you get under the car and see where the oil is coming from, we cant tell you from here.
> 
> also the best advise for your friend right now is to buy a really big truck


:laugh: Will the oil come from anywhere other than the oil pan/sump


----------

